# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik wil mij ook even voorstellen

## Ron62

Hallo,
Ik ben Ron getrouwd 52 jaar ex vrachtwagenchauffeur en veel rugklachten C.E.S
mijn zenuwen op L5 SI & S2 zijn beschadigd waardoor ik buiten de rugklachten veel pijn heb in het bekken en uitval van mijn 
linker been, blaas en darm functies werken niet meer dus ik ben ook totaal niet zindelijk meer en moet luiers dragen omdat ik dus
mijn gevoel van de blaas en darmen mis.
Ik heb nu zenuwblokkades gehad, maar tot nu toe nog geen echt resultaat.
Mijn rugklachten begonnen zo,n 30 jaar geleden vele Hernia,s op L5 / SI & S2 .
Nu dus nog steeds heel heel veel klachten van pijn in de rug en mijn linker been.
Willen jullie meer weten ?? dan mag dat.

groeten Ron,

----------

